# AWDF Championship



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Recently won high IPO 1 and member of the winning breed team at the 2011 AWDF in Bowling Green KY. I've never done anything to that degree before and while I was definatly upset with my dogs performance (in obedience at least, his head just wasn't in it, but he did exactly what I thought he would do in the other phases). Also he was the youngest dog at the event and it was his first trial ever (excluding BH). We didn't score a V rating overall, but with lots of training and practice we will get there! I am proud of him!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!! Any pictures?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats~ You've got the dog that Cliff imported for you, right?


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is a link to 5 Dogs Photography, the event photographer.
Cat#7 Matthew Thurston - 5DogsPhotography


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> Congrats~ You've got the dog that Cliff imported for you, right?


Yes and no. I did get the dog from Cliff, however he is not imported. He is out of the first breeding of Pico and Bora.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats and great pics!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

VERY nice looking dog!!!  What were you scores?


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

5 Dogs did a great job. There are good pics of all the dogs. IMO


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

97-92-91

Lost a lot of points in protection due to forging, downing too soon, etc. Also checked to see what was going on around him during guarding a few times. The 1.5 months before the event we just worked on building power/intensity from the dog and really not anything ob related or too technical. Good news is it's working and he's become quite a bit stronger lately. I'm chalking it up to immaturity and lack of experience.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW very nice!!! Specially at a big trial like that. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks. I'm considering the Mid-Eastern regionals in Sept. I suppose I'll just have to see how that goes.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I was most impressed by the fact that Bravo looks so happy in the picks. He looks like he is having a great time! I also love the pics where you are bending down to pet him. Looks like the two of you have a great relationship.

Congratulations on your first place!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

I can say he is a very happy dog and we have bonded very well. I am often asked "Would you sell him?" and the answere is, no probably not for what he is actually worth. However if I was offered an obscene amount I would have to take it. I've got bills to pay you know!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

mthurston0001 said:


> Here is a link to 5 Dogs Photography, the event photographer.
> Cat#7 Matthew Thurston - 5DogsPhotography


Very nice looking dog and congratulations. :wub:

I especially like his face. Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Very nice looking dog and congratulations. :wub:
> 
> I especially like his face. Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks. I tell people I didn't have anything to do with that, I just payed for him!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

mthurston0001 said:


> Yes and no. I did get the dog from Cliff, however he is not imported. He is out of the first breeding of Pico and Bora.


That's right!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations....quite an accomplishment!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you thank you


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------

